# Dog Info *Got my first dog!*



## Kiko

I am getting my first dog in a few months (6-7 months)
I have wanted one with a passion my entire life, so I am so happy to finally be allowed.

I need advice!

I want a larger dog.


----------



## Zhaneel

*Re: Dog Info*

Finally, a topic I know something about! XD

If you want a larger dog, first thing to be considered is obviously space. You don't want a big guy cramped up in a tiny apartment or anything like that...a smaller house should be okay if you give him/her sufficient amounts of exercise.

Second, you'll want to look at breed temperaments. There are always exceptions to the rule, but as an example: a neurotic dog, like a Dalmatian, isn't a great choice if you've got kids or don't like dogs that bark a lot.

Third, consider the grooming needs of your dog. A lot of people get dogs like Huskies without realizing just how much they shed! It's kind of insane - there are several YouTube videos showing you just how much fur they have. A dog with lots of thick, long fur will need regular grooming to ensure that his coat stays free of tangles and mats, which will pull on the skin and are quite uncomfortable. Also, it's harder to bathe them - you might want to consider a professional groomer, though you'll have to factor in that cost. Even dogs with short coats can shed quite a lot, so if you're a bit of a neat freak you may want to look into so-called "hypoallergenic" dogs, such as Cockapoos and Labradoodles. These dogs have hair, rather than fur, which means that they barely shed, if at all. They still will require brushing and grooming, of course, to prevent mats, but there won't be fur all over your house.

Fourth, don't discount a breed just because you've heard negative things about them. For example: Pit Bulls are some of the most amazing dogs I've ever worked with, nothing like any of the horror stories you hear. Those dogs that you do hear about were ruined by their owners and they give the rest of the breed a bad rap. That said, if you do get a breed with a stubborn streak like the bully breeds, you need to know how to work with them. This kind of ties in to my second point - the temperament of your new dog is a huge factor in deciding what kind of dog to get. You'll need to be able to work with your dog, and while you should never have to scream at them or take drastic, stupid measures to "assert your dominance" (such as throwing the dog on its back and growling in its face - people actually do that and it's very stupid, that just scares the poor thing), you should be able to control your dog and establish yourself as the head of the pack. It also helps the dog to know that you're in charge - a dog that thinks it's at the head of the pack will feel itself responsible for the pack's safety, and can cause it to become frantic when you're not home because it can't keep an eye on the rest of the pack.

It's kind of late, so I'll leave off with that...but please ask me any questions you can think of!


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

I had actually really been considering a Pit bull or similar mixed breed because I live in NY, very close to NYC, and the shelters here are overrun with the poor guys.

I am gonna be living in a 2 bedroom apartment, But I also share a huge co-op Yard with kids, I know people will be like "oohhh she has a pit-bull hide your kids" 

So I looked into dog parks, and found one that has a cool agility program for very cheap just for fun and exercise, and I thought it might be a fun way to give my dog exercise AND bond with it while training.

I would of course be willing to walk it daily, for up to 2 hours if needed. I need the exercise myself I have gained some weight (bleh). I used to run a lot, and would love a jogging partner, would a Pitbull or similar dog be a good choice for that?

And food questions....I was reading on the Dog Forum, that Raw diets are best. I can't see myself preparing a raw diet daily....I also heard that Kibbles like, Go!, Wellness, and Natures Variety are good kibbles.
Do I need to use wet food?

These are just some of my questions heh.


----------



## Zhaneel

*Re: Dog Info*

The agility thing sounds awesome, that should be great for any dog. Pits do have quite a bit of stamina, so a pittie should be a good running partner. If you end up getting a different bully breed, such as a bulldog, with a very short muzzle, keep in mind that they will tire easily because their muzzle shape makes it difficult for them to breathe. Of course, you will need to keep up on your discipline all the time - even Pits who have been very well trained will occasionally push the boundaries with their owners to see what they can get away with. It's a bit like having a four-legged teenager. XD One of the most important things you can teach them is to respect your space. Don't allow your pit to just jump up on you for hugs and cuddles whenever he feels like it - you have to invite them into your space.

With rescue dogs, you're going to want to limit their contact with children until you have a good handle on their temperament and are _absolutely sure_ that a) you can handle them and b) that they are capable of handling themselves in high stress situations. Especially with rescue dogs, who often have histories of abuse, a perfectly sweet dog can completely transform under stress.

My dog, when we first got him, loved kibble and was fine with it, and if you find a good brand of kibble you should be fine with just that. However, in the first few days he got into some turpentine (we were having the kitchen remodeled) and since then he's had a very sensitive stomach. We now feed him cooked rice and beef, usually with carrots or green beans mixed in. He's quite pampered, we cook all his food ourselves.  You can do the same with your dog if you like, but again, a good brand of kibble should be just fine. You don't /have/ to use wet food - if you do, your dog might have a hard time switching back to kibble! XD If your dog refuses to eat the kibble, just leave the bowl down for half an hour at each mealtime and then pick it up, even if he hasn't eaten - eventually he will become hungry enough and he'll eat. Fresh water should, of course, be available constantly, but you knew that already.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

I feed my dogs Blue Buffalo dog kibble, its slightly more expensive but its fantastic quality and lasts longer because they won't need to eat as much. You really have to look at the ingredients of what your feeding, make sure its grain free and contains actual real meat for the first ingredient. Your dog will benefit off an all raw diet, but its not always feasible unless you raise your own meat really. I feed raw for about 50% of my dogs diet, and they do get canned but thats more for the occasional treat or to keep things interesting. 

Also consider that larger breeds will eat more. I used to own two large German Shepherd dogs and I was buying the large bags of food every 2 weeks. Now I own four small dogs and I go through a large bag every month and a half. 

Pittys are a fantastic breed, but I do think they are for more experienced owners. They require consistent training and lots of excersize. 

What kind of temperament were you looking for?


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

I use Blue Buffalo for my cats and love it, so it would be great to get the same brand.

I was really looking for a high energy dog that loves to play, but also is not aggressive at all. I can handle jumping, some barking, and other traits like that.
But I was very viciously bitten by a dog when I was child so I do not want a dog that is gonna growl at me when I hug or rough house with it. Because I myself am a very playful person and want a dog to play with.

I really want a companion, I plan on spending many many hours a day with my dog and take it where ever I am allowed to take it within reason. I would love a male dog, but I am not gonna say no to female either.


----------



## Zhaneel

*Re: Dog Info*

If that's the case, a pit is probably not the best choice for you. As sweet as they are, they really love to push boundaries and it might get to be a bit much for you. Labradors and Retrievers are great companion dogs, pretty much sweet and playful across the board.


----------



## hshelton

*Re: Dog Info*

If you want something friendly and energetic I'd go for setters, border collies, or other bird dogs/working dogs. My dog is an english setter so I'm obviously biased lol. But they are wonderful dogs. They love to play and are smart, don't really bark much and you can do agility with them too. I do agility with mine. You could also look into terrier but from my experience they are very fiesty and not good with other animals such as rats :/ I used to have a westie and he bit me all the time and killed some of my baby ducks. I'd do a lot of research on it. There's also like a quiz thing that will match a type of breed with your personality. Of course going to the shelter and picking out a mixed breed dog would be good too.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

I adore Setters, and Collies, and wanted one badly.
But I just can't see that dog living well in an apartment 

As much as I would walk and take it out, It would still be inside with me in the apartment.

I also live with 2 men (Boyfreind, and his brother) Who also want this dog, so they would be taking care of it to.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

I have been reading some articles and read that dogs like Mastiffs, and Great Danes are good for an apartment because they are large but also lazy inside sometimes as long as they get daily walks and exercise.

Opinions? I would LOVE a great dane or mastiff.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

Great Danes are my favorite. They are awesome dogs!!! Perfect for apartments but they do need a good 2 hours of excersize per day. You also have to be very careful to feed them AFTER excersize because they are so lean if they excersize on a full stomach they can get colic.

This breed does not have a long lifespan, just 9 years on average. So its worthwhile finding a good breeder, and meeting the parents and giving them the very best in husbandry. That being said, its still a big powerful dog... you need to be consistent with your training and socialize them LOTS as pups so handling them in them situations is easy. They are awesome family dogs, and soooo beautiful.


----------



## hshelton

*Re: Dog Info*

I love big dogs. You just really have to be careful because they can get sick very easily. And ema I think you mean bloat, thats where their stomachs twist from eating after and befor eexcersize and it will kill them if you don't get them to the vet quickly. But feeder more, smaller meals helps prevent that and they also make bloat free dog food bowls. The only thing I'd be concerned about getting a dog that big is if it gets sick or injured and in old age I know I wouldn't be able to carry it around.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

No, here a link about Colic 

http://www.nativeremedies.com/petalive/ailment/cats-dogs-colic-remedies.html


----------



## hshelton

*Re: Dog Info*

I had no idea dogs could get colic..learn something new everyday.


----------



## Brian

*Re: Dog Info*

I would really suggest the raw diet. We feed it to our german shepherd mix and he LOVES it. You just buy it in big bags or small ones and give him whatever it suggests. It doesn't even smell that bad except for the tripe.


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: Dog Info*

I have 2 rottweiler/lab/golden/cattle dog mix dogs, and they are just the greatest things in the world. They aren't too hyper, but they aren't lazy.  And something I love about my dogs is that they don't chew on a thing, they are very considerate, lol.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

I love rotties. I think i love all dogs xD
My BF made my day by telling me we could get my dog in December instead of waiting till May 
I have a number saved for a highly recommended Obedience trainer because I am a new dog owner and want to know how to train my dog.
I have a wishlist saved of supplies I might need, and a list of foods I was told was good.
Can someone help me out, Which of these Brands do you reoccomend most. 
*Blue Buffalo (Original, Wilderness, Longevity * I was told this is a good brand, and it is the most affordable.
*Wellness Core (Recuced fat?*)
*Innova (Evo)*
*Halo*
I was also told wet food is not necessary, but should I do it anyway? All these brands make a wet food.
I am also gonna consider buying raw diet patties for a few times a month, is that a good idea?
What treats are good, bad. Are Greenies good? I feed them to the rats on rare occasion.
Safe collars, leashes. Leather? Nylon? 
For a big dog should I use a harness instead of a collar for walking? I heard small dogs can have it crush their throat. But idk about big dogs.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

I use Blue Buffalo and its AMAZING. However, its very pricey - especially if you were getting a big dog. Costco carries a brand of dog food called Kirkland that is great quality and also a great price. Wellness is also a good brand, but I have never personally fed it or any of the other brands mentioned.

I would not feed wet canned food for anything more than a treat, but I highly recommend Taste of the Wild for good quality ingredients (or any of the brands listed previously). Instead offer your dog raw food as much as possible. (100% raw is better than ANY bagged food) Be careful with raw food at pet stores, its often just guts, eyeballs and left overs and waaaay overpriced. I buy my raw food from the grocery store and will soon be raising my own chickens for them. Avoid feeding them bacon as its too salty. But other meats such as steak, beef, ground beef, chicken etc (bones and all - UNCOOKED) are great. If you are feeding them cooked meat (from your portions) don't include the bones. If you have any farmers nearby that can sell you the whole chicken after being slaughtered and plucked - this is a fantastic meal for them. You can feed the chicken whole, legs and all. Or even legs of cattle for slaughter, ears etc. Some farmers are happy to sell them at a low price to get rid of their 'waste' and your dog will get all the benefits. If you ever boil your meat before cooking, drain off the water after wards into their kibble food dish. Its a natural broth which will be a much welcomed treat for them. Broths sold at pet stores often contain too much salt again.

As well as raw meat, and kibble. You want to feed them veggies everyday. I chop them up really small and mix with their kibble or broth. Or use the canned stuff as its soft and them seem to enjoy it more.

Avoid feeding them grains. But if your pup ever has diarrhea a diet of chicken and rice is bland and should settle his stomach. If you do want to add some grains, pick ones with more nutritional value such as Barley and make them a meaty stew once a week. Otherwise grains should not make up much of their diet, esp poor quality grains found in low quality dog food.

Greenies are an okay treat, but its all a big market scam really. It won't clean your dogs teeth anymore than their normal food will. I find giving them real bones to gnaw on and actually brushing their teeth once a week keeps their teeth nice and shiny. If you look at the ingredients of most dog treats, they contain mostly grains - again more of a market scam as there will be little goodness in it for your dog.

A leather collar is suggested, because IF the dog ever got caught up on something the leather should break whereas the nylon won't. But the chances of the dog getting caught up like that are very slim. Be sure your collar has your name, dogs name and contact info in case he/she ever decides to stroll the neighborhood. Microchips are advised as well, but a name collar will give the best chance of a quick return. 

Harnesses are not advised as they encourage all dogs to pull. If your dog doesn't pull you can use a collar or harness. But if your dog pulls and you want the best control get a halti head collar. It will give you way more control over the dog than any other collar out there will. The chokies and pinch collars are just horrible! so it depends on your dog/breed etc. 

When picking a breed, they are all cute.. but you want to make sure your a suitable owner. Rotties are actually a working breeding, and have a herding instinct. Although like ratties, there are exceptions to every rule, the amount of rotties being euthanised because people didn't realise they need a 'job' is crazy. This is a big powerful breed that CAN become aggressive and/or destructive if bored. If your considering a mix, research ALL the temperaments of the breeds involved. Your dog could be any and all of them mixed together, with mix breeds there is no guarentee. So even though Rattiesalem24 sounds like she has awesome dogs if you went out and bought a rottie / lab / golden / cattle dog mix... it will likely look and act very different from her dogs.

You have to think about the size of your home, a realistic excersize regime you can provide, activities you want to do with the dog, temperament required etc. Unfortunately its not just as easy as picking out a cute pup, if your not a good match you may encounter problems especially if you have a big powerful breed that you can not control.

Don't go overboard buying thousands of toys, and don't forget about an emergency vet fund!


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

I am going tomorrow to visit with a rescue that saves Racing Greyhounds. I have been reading, and the rescue said that greyhounds are very easy to groom, good apartment dogs, not to huge and are generally friendly.

I am going to discuss with them getting a dog that will be more friendly with my other animals. If it comes it to, I can always just keep them totally separate.
I had a greyhound as a young child from this same rescue and it is in the town I live in 5 minutes from me so it is very convenient.

And Ema you mentioned the Kirkland Dog food is okay to use. I looked it up and it is DOUBLE the amount of food as blue buffalo for half the price and several sources say it is a good food. If that is the case it would be a huge money saver.
And all the supplies I need the rescue says I can get through them so all the money goes back to the rescue.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

Grey hounds make amazing pets. I'm actually going to rescue some myself in the future. So have been researching the breed lots and speaking with breeders/the dog community. Being a sight hound, they can have very poor recall - even with lots of training. Everyone I spoke with advised me keeping them on leash when I was not in a secure location. (Like my own property or a dog park)

They also said they can be generally uninterested in strangers, but very calm natured. Despite being a hound they don't need a job or lots of exercise. They are more than happy to sleep all day and just one walk or run each day should be enough.

If you get one from the track, it will want to chase your ratties. But you can muzzle and supervise and retrain over time. I was advised however that getting one from a pup and raising it around them would be best. 

They also tend to play differently to other dogs, they can be very rough. Which is something you need to consider.

Track dogs are usually crate trained, and can be house broken really quickly. Most of them are trained to walk on a leash and handled by people already.

I have not tried Kirkland myself, but I got the suggestion from Dogforum.com and have been planning to look into it for months.


----------



## Alethea

*Re: Dog Info*

Woah, reading through these last few posts has made me really consider a greyhound. They sound like they make good pets and such. Maybe when my boyfriend and I get our own apartment, that would be something to consider. :}


----------



## laughingrats

*Re: Dog Info*

I use "Pets Go Raw: Meat and Veggie Blend" (From Cranbrook, BC) for my dogs raw diet. It comes in six big logs that you have to measure yourself. I also have the Kirkland food for my cats and dog. The only problem is that once a dog has Raw, it is very likely he's not going to want to go back to kibble. Kirkland is a huge money saver, just I've found that neither my dog nor cats like it. Another great kibble is Origin, and this is what I first fed my dog. It is a bit pricey, but AWESOME quality.

The collar that I would recommend is a nylon/choker. I've never like chokers, so we got him one that was laced with nylon (in the pic with Reggie), but again it wasn't working. I watch Brad off 'At the End of my Leash' and he always recommends the nylon/choker with a 6ft. leash. So bought both of them (like 10 bucks each at Petsmart) and he heels like a pro. Love this collar! If you are not for nylon, they also make leather/choker collars.









Since you are interested in rescuing an athletic dog I thought you might be interested in these guys : http://www.stray-dogs.org/ .(Not all of their dogs are shown on the adoption page, they have tons more) They rescue dogs off the street in Taiwan, and send them to places like Canada, USA, and Germany. They pay for all their shots, airplane costs, cargo costs, Microchip, the ginormous Kennel they come with, and all you have to do is pick him/her up at the airport. This is where I rescued Reggie form, he's a Formosan, and incredibly athletic, but loves to snooze all day too. He has many characteristics of a Whippet, and is also roughly the same size. Not to big, but not to small. Perfect size for rough housing with if you so wished.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

He is adorable 
This rescue send dogs to the US you said?
I checked the site and it was unclear.


----------



## laughingrats

*Re: Dog Info*

Thanks 

Ya when they were flying them over, they were telling me they were sending them to Seattle. They also have a blog, but I can't remember what site it was.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

Seattle is a little to far for me, Literally the complete other side of the country xD

I will get my doggy, I am still looking.


----------



## laughingrats

*Re: Dog Info*

Lol, that's not the only place I'm sure. You'd have to talk to them. Anyways just a suggestion. I hope you find the one!


----------



## PandaBee

*Re: Dog Info*

if you like a dog that is playful and high energy, but really non-agressive, I would have to recommend field-bred English Springer Spaniels (I own four, so maybe I'm biased  ). I say field-bred, because Springers bred for show (bench-bred) can be very neurotic and have unpleasant behaviors. Our dogs love to play and rough house, and none of them have EVER bitten me or even growled at me. But they are a VERY high energy breed and I would definitely recommend that they get lots of time to play outside. They are also a hunting breed and will need to be taught proper behavior for being around small animals, but in my experience, it's not too hard. A bird dog told off of "prey" even once may never hunt again, as was the case for my papa's german shorthair pointer after he was told off of my grammie's cockatiel.

It ought to be a given, but i see so many owners that forget. Grooming also includes cleaning your dog's ears and clipping his toenails. Overgrown toenails can cause walking problems and can damage the pads of the feet. and dirty ears...well...let's not go there, lol. All my dogs were handled around their feet and ears and mouths early on, so that they wouldn't give us problems, to various degrees of success. I have one corgi that won't tolerate his feet being touched and another that will let me do whatever i want. I can trim his nails, clean his ears and check his teeth without any issues.

Some people also brush their dog's teeth. I don't, because mine get plenty of healthy chews and have perfectly healthy teeth. 

as for dog food, I use Science Diet kibble. My little corgi, max, eats the advanced fitness, the fat corgi gets a weight control formula, and the springers all get the high energy diet. I swear by this brand. It's more expensive than some other brands, but my dogs have been healthier since the switch. My vet was the one who pointed me towards this brand, and since I have the most amazing vet ever, i trust him and always do what he says, lol.

also, in training, i have found the leave it command to be indispensable. Max wasn't properly socialized as a puppy during the first three months of his life, before i got him, and he has anxiety issues in public and if another dog barks at him or a person says something he gets really nervous and will stop walking. If i tell him to leave it, he immediately calms down and begins to walk with me again, keeping his focus forward and off of the upsetting distraction.

I would also say not to let the dog lead on walks, especially if you are getting a larger breed. Dogs that are trained to walk side by side with you are easier to handle and don't pull, i've found.

another note on grooming.,..if you live in a rural area, or an area with a lot of cheat grass or burrs, check your dog's paws, between his pads, in his ears, etc at least once every couple of days. We learned a very hard lesson about the infections those can cause. we lost one of our springers two years ago to a brain infection caused by a piece of cheat grass that worked it's way into his brain. we miss him very much and i never want another person to go through what we did losing him.

good luck in your search for The One! Being owned by dogs is one of the greatest gifts life has given me and I hope it's the same for you!


----------



## PandaBee

*Re: Dog Info*

Also, a really great treat are beef and pork knuckles. I live in Wyoming, so there are a large number of independently owned processing centers around here and some of them will actually GIVE you the unwanted parts, like the knuckles. We own six dogs, and we bulk up on knuckles once or twice a year and dole them out sparingly.

i also buy some treats at the local dollar store. Max's fave treat are biscuits with chicken jerky wrapped around them. he has even managed to climb onto the counter for them (and just about gave me a heart attack in the process, lol).

one more thing. I always see a lot of people treat the crate as a negative thing. I don't know how many people have gotten in my face and called me a bad pet owner because i put my dogs in crates. It's not cruel, if it's used properly. We have NEVER, EVER put our dogs into the crates as punisment for anything. Doing so creates a negative association to the crate. Instead, we line them with shaggy carpets from the dollar store, and fill them with toys and blankets. In the wild, wolves live in dens and providing a kennel can give your dog a safe, warm place to go if he is upset or tired. if our dogs are to be left at home alone for more than a few minutes, they go into their crates with a dish of water and a cookie. None of our dogs have ever been afraid of the crate. they choose to sleep in them and they hide their cookies and toys from the other dogs in them.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*



> because Springers bred for show (bench-bred) can be very neurotic and have unpleasant behaviors


Thats not true. Theres good and bad breeders for every species/breed/type, and not only does it depend on genetics but how much excersize and mental stimulation they get. Some lines of field bred springers I have met with severe temperament problems. Again, depends on the circumstances. Just thought I would point that out, theres good and bad issues in every breed. Finding a good breeder for the breed you want would be the best bet of a healthy and sane dog. Or an older dog in a rescue thats already had a professional behavior evaluation. 

Crate training is a good tool to house break a puppy, but kind of an outdated technique. You can get x-pens or give them the run of a room - so they have a bit more space to entertain themselves. I fail to see how trained adult dogs would have to be put in a crate (with the door shut) for any amount of time.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

Some dogs see it as a safe zone, my parents old greyhound use to hide in there because he was afaird of me apparently (i was like 2-3 i barely remember)


----------



## PandaBee

*Re: Dog Info*



ema-leigh said:


> because Springers bred for show (bench-bred) can be very neurotic and have unpleasant behaviors
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not true. Theres good and bad breeders for every species/breed/type, and not only does it depend on genetics but how much excersize and mental stimulation they get. Some lines of field bred springers I have met with severe temperament problems. Again, depends on the circumstances. Just thought I would point that out, theres good and bad issues in every breed. Finding a good breeder for the breed you want would be the best bet of a healthy and sane dog. Or an older dog in a rescue thats already had a professional behavior evaluation.
> 
> Crate training is a good tool to house break a puppy, but kind of an outdated technique. You can get x-pens or give them the run of a room - so they have a bit more space to entertain themselves. I fail to see how trained adult dogs would have to be put in a crate (with the door shut) for any amount of time.
Click to expand...

I agree that the breeder has a major role in it, as does the amount of stimulation the animal gets. From years of experience around springers (my family breeds them), it is my opinion that the field bred is the less likely of the two to suffer from issues with temperament. I've never met a bench bred dog that I fully trusted, having been bitten, growled at and pinned against walls by all of them.

I am from an area where english springer spaniels are the most popular dog for hunters and there are several breeders in my area. I've never met a field bred springer with the same issues that bench bred dogs have. The only good piont that I would give to bench springers are that they are generally more low maintenance than field dogs, which, as i said, are very high energy.

also, i am sorry that you don't agree with my use of crates. Living on forty acres next to miles of BLM land with sheep raising neighbors (aka men with guns that don't like strange dogs), leaving them in the yard is not an option. The springers have proven time and again that they can clear the five foot fence and the corgis are good at finding ways to get under it. I will NOT find my dogs dead on the side of the road like my neighbor did. Leaving them alone in any part of the house unsupervised is also not an option. Six dogs, two of which with separation anxiety and all of them very energetic? the house would be destroyed. closing the door, also not an option, as our springers can open doors.

until we can afford to build them the size of run they deserve and can make it escape proof, our dogs will continue to go in their crates, that they find SAFE and SECURE.

if my dogs showed even a second of distress at being in a crate, they wouldn't go in them, period. I love my animals and wouldn't subject them to an upsetting experience that wasn't necessary. as it is, they go in their crates and go to sleep. hardly distressed behavior.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

I never said you abused your dogs. I said I see no reason for a TRAINED dog to be crated. The comment was directed towards the OP. Your dogs have issues, therefore need to be crated. I also suggested other methods such as a single room, or an x-pen to give additional space.


----------



## laughingrats

*Re: Dog Info*

My boy came with a huge crate from the rescue, and thought it would be a waste to get rid of it. So he sleeps in there without the door closed. It's great because then he doesn't sleep on the bed. I've heard good and bad things about them. I guess if the size is appropriate, and you don't use it for punishment it's fine. I just can't imagine having a dog in a crate for an extended amount of time. Just my opinion.


----------



## Nekopan

*Re: Dog Info*

It is far, far, FAR safer to crate your dog when you are not around to supervise. Just because a dog is trained doesn't mean s/he won't get in to trouble when there is no one watching. This may not be an issue with small toy breeds, but with any more persistant breed could get into trouble by chewing, getting into the garbage, etc. I personally know of someone whose dog found an empty chip bag overnight and suffocated to death.

A dog that has been properly crate trained will love their crate and think of it as a safe place. It is not meant for punishment.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

Thats the point though, if you own one of those breeds your home should be dog proof to some extent. Even outside of the crate when you are home, you can not supervise 24/7.... so one could argue those freak accidents of them 'getting in to trouble' could happen anytime. I'm sure it took less than 45 mins for that dog to find the chip bag and suffocate itself - it could of even happened if someone was home. Even a good sized crate is very restricting, in my opinion they are so outdated. You could get an x-pen or lock them in a single dog proofed room if its for any period of time.

Sure like 2 hours maybe but anything longer is not really necessary... someone described it to me like this. Its like us sitting in a car for a few hours. We have enough room and it can be comfortable.... but we can't stretch our legs, promote good circulation, theres not enough mental stimulation for it to be enjoyable and when you get out you always feel relieved. I believe if you own the animal, you have to accommodate a safe well sized space for it... otherwise get a different breed. To me every large kennel I have seen has been about the size of my rat cages... I'd never stick my dog in there for a few hours.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

I have some more questions.

Can someone give me some info about Flea/Ticks and Medicine

As well as Monthly medicines I have to give? Like for heartworms?

I am getting a crate, but it's not for dog boarding, It's gonna be open all the time as a bed/safe zone for the dog since my BF says the dog can not sleep with us because the bed is not even big enough for us half the time xD.
And god-forbid I need to move or go far away and I need to fly, my dog needs to be crate trained so as not to have a heart attack on the plane. Or if he needs to be boarded at the vet in a kennel. 
Various reasons why I wanna crate train. But it's not for caging him while home.

And this may seem like a dumb question but I never owned a dog myself so I don't know.
Do certain breeds need coats in snow and winter? NY gets VERY cold and I don't wanna dogsicle.


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: Dog Info*

The only things I really have experience in from your questions are the monthly meds and fleas and ticks. I use hartguard for my dogs, it is a heartworm med, its like a treat once a month, my pups really like it . Also, we use frontline for fleas and ticks. We used to use another one, but we read that frontline was better for them if you have other pets (dogs, cats), and it is safe if accidently licked by other pets. We also give that to them once a month, you put it on their scruff, it's just like a liquid that absorbs into skin.


----------



## Kiatora56

*Re: Dog Info*

I reccomend crates for all dogs, but if you're opposed to them, I would not reccomend getting a very high-energy or high-drive breed. Many behaviorists will tell you no matter how well a dog is trained, and sometimes even walked/ran, if it is unsupervised it very well can be desctructive. A dog could get into a freak accident/trouble when you're home, but it's much less likely than if they're home for extended amounts of time with no one there. My previous husky was very well trained, so I thought I could stop crating her when I went to class. A couple months later, she ate an entire door. She thought her crate was safe and secure, as does my new husky--We have to close the crate when she's out of it so she doesn't stay in there even when we're home! She enjoys her crate, especially because we give toys and new bones for her while she has to stay in there. However, a breed with less of a work or energy drive will be less prone to destructive behavior. I'm into high energy breeds, so I'm not too knowlegdable about the opposite ones. Someone on here will probalby have more information on them. If your dog doesn't have fleas already, Sentinel is a preventitive for fleas, ticks, heartworm, and round worms, that is cheaper than frontline. But you might need one dose of frontline to get rid of the fleas in the first place.


----------



## PandaBee

*Re: Dog Info*



Kiatora56 said:


> I reccomend crates for all dogs, but if you're opposed to them, I would not reccomend getting a very high-energy or high-drive breed. Many behaviorists will tell you no matter how well a dog is trained, and sometimes even walked/ran, if it is unsupervised it very well can be desctructive. A dog could get into a freak accident/trouble when you're home, but it's much less likely than if they're home for extended amounts of time with no one there. My previous husky was very well trained, so I thought I could stop crating her when I went to class. A couple months later, she ate an entire door. She thought her crate was safe and secure, as does my new husky--We have to close the crate when she's out of it so she doesn't stay in there even when we're home! She enjoys her crate, especially because we give toys and new bones for her while she has to stay in there. However, a breed with less of a work or energy drive will be less prone to destructive behavior. I'm into high energy breeds, so I'm not too knowlegdable about the opposite ones. Someone on here will probalby have more information on them. If your dog doesn't have fleas already, Sentinel is a preventitive for fleas, ticks, heartworm, and round worms, that is cheaper than frontline. But you might need one dose of frontline to get rid of the fleas in the first place.


i agree that less active dogs might be less prone to destruction. all my dogs are bred for working/hunting and so are all very high energy.

except maddie. you'd think he's a slug, not a corgi.


----------



## Zhaneel

*Re: Dog Info*

The thing about crates is that they can actually be hugely comforting to the dog. Oftentimes a properly socialized/trained dog will treat their crate like a mini-den.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

I have decided on getting a greyhound, a retired racer. For them their entire lives they have been trained to use a crate, it is the only 'safe' place for them to sleep and be alone.
It is said to be very comforting to the dogs if they have the crate with the door open to sleep in.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

Remember to be very careful with these dogs around your rats, as they are trained to chase rabbits and a rat is not too much different. 

They are wonderful dogs though, I have plans to rescue one myself when I have more space.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

The dog will not be allowed in the room when the rats and bunnies are out EVER lol I am not taking chances.
Aside from that all the animals will be caged when the dog is free to roam.

As soon as the dog is very comfortable with my home and proves he is not gonna chew my door down if i leave I will leave his crate open 24/7

I went to an AKC event called Meet the Breeds, they had all the purebreds it was amazing all these dogs.

I loved the Corgis, Bloodhounds, German Shepered,and Mastiffs.

I am not a little dog person really but I loved the long haired Chihuahuas and Keeshounds.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

There are so many beautiful breeds out there!! But its important to really find the one thats suitable for you and your lifestyle!! 

I know you'll be a great dog owner though, what ever you decide!


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

Thanks 

The Keeshounds were really perfect for our lifestyle but we decided on the Greyhounds ultimatly because racing is so big here in NY :/

I had one when I was very young and he bit my face and severely damaged my eyelid and part of my head and we had to give him up to a no child home. I consider myself lucky to not be bothered by the event and still love dogs and want the same breed.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Dog Info*

i got bit in the face by a weiner dog once.

i still hate them.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

LOL
I got bit several times in the ankles by my Aunts mini Poodles, I love animals but I can't get the image out of my head of little poodle footballs xD


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

JUST when I thought I had my heart set on a Greyhound I get an Email from someone from Goosemoose about a dog they need a home for xD
It's a very temping offer, a large chocolate Lab that would be perfect for agilty. But I am unsure if a lab is a good choice because of the apartment. I am still gonna be going to dog parks often and taking it to my BFs parent house to play in the yard but Idk if it's enough.

I adore chocolate labs, and hes young so I am considering it.


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery

*Re: Dog Info*



Kiko said:


> I had actually really been considering a Pit bull or similar mixed breed because I live in NY, very close to NYC, and the shelters here are overrun with the poor guys.
> 
> I am gonna be living in a 2 bedroom apartment, But I also share a huge co-op Yard with kids, I know people will be like "oohhh she has a pit-bull hide your kids"
> 
> So I looked into dog parks, and found one that has a cool agility program for very cheap just for fun and exercise, and I thought it might be a fun way to give my dog exercise AND bond with it while training.
> 
> I would of course be willing to walk it daily, for up to 2 hours if needed. I need the exercise myself I have gained some weight (bleh). I used to run a lot, and would love a jogging partner, would a Pitbull or similar dog be a good choice for that?
> 
> And food questions....I was reading on the Dog Forum, that Raw diets are best. I can't see myself preparing a raw diet daily....I also heard that Kibbles like, Go!, Wellness, and Natures Variety are good kibbles.
> Do I need to use wet food?
> 
> These are just some of my questions heh.


Pit bulls are great dogs!!! Wonderful wonderful breed. ive had them my whole life and will have them till the day I die. they are great apartment dos also.. You really need to be careful when getting one from a shelter though. Allot of times shelter dogs have serious issues. Whippets are like greyhounds but smaller they might do well with agility. Shelties do well in agility also.

The best foods you can buy for a dog are blue buffalo,Innova Evo(beeeest dog food but expensive) Diamond,Solid Gold taste of the wild, most holistic foods are great. Wet dog food is a big no no for me as allot of dogs will refuse to eat hard food after..it also gives dogs the runs and rots their teeth out.

Labs are good dogs but not for apartments..they will eat the whole apartment lol...I adopted one from a shelter..trained her to dock dive and search and rescue..she figured out how to open the crate and destroyed my couch and chairs..ripped up carpet and chewed my cabinets...I kept her busy almost 24/7 and she still had enough energy after to demolish my house. Corgis are popular with agility too..and small enough for an apartment but not to small.

Pit Bulls are a good apartment dog..They are lazy couch potatoes when they are inside. When theyre outside all they want to do is run and play. They were even good with my rats.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

I think I may have found the dog I am going to adopt!

It's not a greyhound, or a Pit like I originally wanted but he sounds like a real sweetie according to his current owner.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

Hes gorgeous, still looks quite young as well. Not all labs are destructive, but they do need lots of excersize and will be better with a 'job' Does the person your adopting him from think he will be okay in an apartment?


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

I got quite a bit of info. The owners also don't have a fenced yard he is usually out on a very long lead on one of those in ground stakes, and they say he is very friendly. Some of the other pics are adorable.

He is a little more high engery then a dog I was gonna get (not because I did not want it but because by BF did), but I think with some agility, fetch, dog park trips and jogging/biking this dog might calm down a bit.

He is also not neutered so once he is he may calm down more.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Dog Info*

i know first hand labs can be INSANE, especially chocolates. i wouldn't really recommend one for first time dog owning or apartment living... if you think you can handle it go for it, but if he's anything like the rest of them they tend to be VERY active and very destructive if not carefully watched. i had the same thing happen as LORR did. she was terrible for jumping up on people, too, and would jump on/knock over kids if she wasn't kept back on a leash :-\ they're wonderful smart and affectionate dogs but they are pretty zany x_x


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

Well I have to discuss details with my boyfriend, and we are definatly going to meet him first, so If I find him to insane for me to handle I will resoncider.
I dot't want to get in over my head.

Our neighbors in the apartment next to us have a black lab who other then barking at people is a good mellow dog. He is also fat :/


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

Do the colors of the lab really make a difference? I assumed all labs were the same with different colors like rats. Just shows I still have a lot to learn.

More questions!
Can someone give me the rundown on Nutritional Requirements of Adult large breeds? 50-100 pounds?
Specifically Labradors?
I know what foods are good but I don't know WHY, I think it's important. 
I have been reading labels, and was told to make sure the first ingredient is meat, several brands I was told were not good have meat as the first ingredient such as Iams, and Purina Pro Plan , what makes these brands bad? As opposed to Go!, Wellness, Blue Buffalo, and Innova.

Whats the deal with grains? Are they bad for dogs? Why are so many foods grain free.
Are some meats better then others?
Whats the ideal level of protein needed?
What about minerals, and calcium?
Feeding methods? Free feed? Or Designated feeding times.
Raw foods, what can I feed? Can I literally just go to the supermarket and pick up some chops, or ground beef and he can eat it just like that. what about amounts? I plan on feeding kibble primarily because it's just the easiest thing for me, but would be a bad idea to give him raw once or twice a week?

What about these dog supplements I see for sale?

I am feeling a little lost reading these labels, I know my rat stuff but this dog stuff is all new to me, it's such a daunting responsibility and I just wanna do this right.

Next Topic! Training.
What is the deal with clicker training? Is it worth it? Is it useful and effective?
Should I invest in getting a personal dog trainer to help with the issues the specific dog has? The owner says the dog is a leash puller, and jumps on people. 
Can anyone recommend good books, or websites to me? Anything helpful I would REALLY appreciate.
I have read one of Cesar Milans books, it makes a lot of sense but it's still so new to me

And last for now, Play time and exercise.
Whats a good amount of play time for a dog, 1 hour? 2 hours? 3+?
How many walks is a good amount (not counting potty breaks) for a young active lab.
Would a Lab be a good candidate for Agility, Obedience and Flyball?

What are some breed specific health concerns I should be aware of? 
Is is necessary to treat monthly for an anti tick/flea med? OR should I only worry if the dog comes in contact with fleas or ticks.
Heartworm meds are monthly? Does the Rabies, Distemper vaccines need to be renewed over time?

OK xD That was like 50 million questions, And I still have more. If anyone can help me with even 1 or 2 of these at a time I would be very grateful.


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery

*Re: Dog Info*

I bet you 100 bucks that dog will destroy your apartment. Its not fair to that dog to be kept in an apartment. I bet he was kept out on a lead for a reason. I dont know one person who has a lab or lab mix as a mostly inside dog in an apartment who hasnt had to get rid of it. (unless the dog was old). Labs rock but they require some serious work...and if your a first time dog owner...your going to be ovewhelmed completely with how much work this dog will more than likely be. There are all kinds of dogs who do well in apartments...labs are one of the worst choices you can make for one. Most apartments wont let dogs in if theyre over 35 lbs anyway. Have you checked the dog policy in your apartments?


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*



Legends Of Rock Rattery said:


> I bet you 100 bucks that dog will destroy your apartment. Its not fair to that dog to be kept in an apartment. I bet he was kept out on a lead for a reason. I dont know one person who has a lab or lab mix as a mostly inside dog in an apartment who hasnt had to get rid of it. (unless the dog was old). Labs rock but they require some serious work...and if your a first time dog owner...your going to be ovewhelmed completely with how much work this dog will more than likely be. There are all kinds of dogs who do well in apartments...labs are one of the worst choices you can make for one. Most apartments wont let dogs in if theyre over 35 lbs anyway. Have you checked the dog policy in your apartments?


We Own the apartment, we do not have a landlord it's a Co-Op not an apartment building.


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery

*Re: Dog Info*

Im not trying to be mean...but if you get this dog...it just shows you are a complete moron who doesnt care about the dogs well being, who got the dog out of excitement.

The dog jumps and pulls...problems you probably dont know how to deal with. LABS ARE NOT GOOD FOR FIRST TIME DOG OWNERS

Especially labs who already have issues.
Labs are hyper hyper hyper, they chew chew chew, and theyre not good for apartments.
Food answers:

Generally big dogs require more calcium(no you do not need suppliments)
There is a huge difference in meats when it comes to health.
Beef= bad. Beef is fatty and has high levels of a certain vitamin( I cant remember)
Pork= bad
Chicken=good
Lamb=better
rabbit+ bette

Do not feed your dog kibble and Raw. Kibble is designed to be "balanced" if you give your dog meat and kibble it can potentialy make them sick.


You can throw your dog a chicken quarter(thigh) maybe twice a week or so but your dog will probably not need it as it isnt beinng conditioned for anything.

The best thing you can do if you want to feed your dog raw is to buy whole chickens Cut it in half and just throw that half on the floor and let your dog go at it. Ive been breeding American Bullies for years now and we buy Chicken quarters and give them to the dogs. NEVER cook any meat you give to your dog especially on the bone..it can kill them. Raw bones are soft and easy to eat.

Dogs arent made to digest grains well,allot of dogs are allergic to grains, dog food companies use it as fillers(using grains as a filler means the dog food company can sell theyre food for cheaper), grains have very little nutritional value,

Innova Evo is a great food because it is made with real meat and all kinds of good fruit and veggies and no grains. But I do not reccoment it for an apartment dog...it will make the dog fat.

Blue is a good food for the same reason but I think it has less protein than evo making it a better choice for less active dogs. Lamb and rice formulas are probably one of the best for dogs(rice is a ok grain) and salmon and rice formulas

Feeding schedules are always good.


Clicker training is good and fun!

You might need a trainer if the dog is really bad at what hes doing ( you dont need that dog)

Playtime
H*** No!!! one or 2 hours a day will not work for a lab...thats just retarded lol...those dogs are go go go go until they get old. Walks dont cut it for young labs either...u need a field to let that thing lose in lol

Labs can be good at fly ball. It depends on the dog. Sopme dogs have no interest in a ball. My lab...would probably kill someone for a ball lol...she was extremely ball driven which is why she was given a job for the government.

Labs health.
I dont know a bunch about labs..but I do know they are prone to obesity and possible joint and heart problems and maybe occasionally hip dysplasia..

Please dont be an idiot and get this dog.
Your going to get yourself in over your head and probably get rid of the dog not long after you get him.
Think of whats best for the dog not you.


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery

*Re: Dog Info*

Oooh and raw doesnt just mean meat...it means organs,veggies fruits grains, everything...it is expensive and sometimes a pain in the butt. an apartment dog wont need BARF (Biologically Appropriate or Approved Raw Food or Bones And Raw Food) unless is is really active or being conditioned to show or breed.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

I honestly don't think calling me an idiot and a moron and saying "not trying to sound mean" is the right way to go about it.
And do not judge what I will and won't do.
I would never ever get rid of an animal for behavioral issues, or anything that could be fixed with training and exercise. 
What makes you think I would be incapable of giving this dog adequate exercise? Aside from a recent and fixed medical setback I am extremely active.
And forgive me if I am wrong, but no dog should be tearing up any furniture, or the apartment/house. That means the dog is unruly, under-exercised, and untrained. Separation anxiety, jumping, leash pulling are all things that can be fixed with training.
I understand some breeds have some issues others might not, but I am firm believer that a dog is a dog and those behaviors can not be brushed off because the "breed" may do it a lot more then other breeds.
I would not tolerate it from a bulldog, a Lab, a pit, or any breed.

Aside from over-assuming things about my character in your response the information is appreciated.


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery

*Re: Dog Info*

Im not trying to call you names. what im trying to say is dont be stupid
My lab was perfectly trained she had separation anxiety. When dogs get bored they can go nuuuts. 

Im not saying what you will and wont do...Im saying what I think you will probably do and wont do. 

Im not saying your not capable of taking the dog out for a run or what ever you plan on doing...im saying you probably dont know how much your probably going to have to do...labs arent excersise...theyre a work out.

If you dont want to get rid of an animal with behavorial problems...you probably shouldnt get one with problems in the first place..trust me...if that dog eats your apartment and jumps on all of your friends(who will be annoyed by it) you will probably get rid of the dog. 

All dogs can be fixed behavior wise. But dont bother if you cant provide what the dog needs.

Go ahead and try. Get the dog..and experience what Im tryinkg to help you with. If you have problems..message me and I'll tell you how to fix it. Ive had labs,ive trained labs, and one of my labs is sniffing out bombs and drugsin Atlanta ...so behavior wise I know what Im talking about. Im just warning you...your going to have allot of work ahead of you and money down the drain if you cant handle it.

What im saying is Ive owned,trained,bred,shown,and rescued dogs my whole life...and I think your really excited at the fact you can finally have a dog and maybe your not thinking it over as well as you should.

Im really not trying to be mean...but think about it for serious before you do it.

And the reason why I "assumed" things about your dog situation is because if youve never had a dog...most non dog owners buy a dog or adopt a dog they no nothing about and get into big trouble...but you'll have to learn for yourself I guess.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

Clearly I am not jumping into anything I think all the questions I have been asking are good ones that show I am not jumping into this, the dog is not coming to the home until Mid December.
And you can say what I would probably do, but I assure you as a fact that I would NEVER get rid of a dog for any of those reasons. The only reason would be if the dog had un-fixable aggression.


I am not putting your advice out of mind either, I am going to meet the dog the first weekend of November to see how he is myself.
And worst case scenario is he gets along poorly in my apartment and I take him to live with me at my parents home which has a very large yard.
I respect your experience, but also understand I am not the typical impulsive "cute puppy" dog owner and am doing my HW.
There are several reasons I want this Lab as opposed to a Greyhound, or a Mastiff. Firstly being the fact that I plan on doing Half Marathon training, hiking, lots and lots of biking, and dog agility and or flyball and obedience and would love a dog that could keep up and not get to tired or be to fragile to the elements, since i got my health back I am excited to the things I used to do.

I admit there are cons, I am not blocking them out. The dog might be a project to train, But I am financially willing and ready to get professional training until the dog is a model citizen lol.


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery

*Re: Dog Info*

Cool...u dont sound like a moron now.
* Internet Hugs * lol Im protective over dogs sorry if I jumped your s**t.

Labs are awesome trail dogs. I take mine and my friends bring theirs on every camping/hiking trip we go on. Its fun to have dogs who will jump into lakes and creeks with no hesitation lol


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

I understand, I have been known to do that to rat owners who appear to not know what they are getting into so I can relate.

I also go to Virginia several times a year and would love to take my dog hiking in the mountains and let it run in my family's acres.

The owner said he is addicted to Fetch so maybe he would be good in flyball  I hope so, I really wanna do Agility and flyball for fun and cause I love to compete xD I think it will be a good outlet for the dog to, give him something to work for.


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery

*Re: Dog Info*

Try Dock Diving if you can. My lab was absolutley nuts for water. I lived on some land that had 2 ponds and a creek that ran through it. Id let her and my catahoula out to potty and 3 hours later my yellow lab would come back black from creek mud...was annoying...there was no way to keep her out of water lol.

But wed hold her by her collar and say "watch it" and chunk the ball into the middle of the pond...and then let her go...she would launch off of the shore or a dock like 15 feet. It was awesome. No matter how far the ball went, Lilly was on it. If I got her the things for fly ball shed become ocd about it lol...she was nuts for balls


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

The dog is Currently on Iams Large breed, should I keep him on that, switch him to a higher quality food immediately, or do dogs (like cats) get pukeish if you switch food to abruptly?

I was looking into feeding Kirkland Signature because it is very affordable, but also got good comments from other dog owners and the ingredients seem pretty good.

I live in Long island/Queens so we have a lot of beaches, and ponds, and man made lakes and are RIGHT by the ocean. So taking the dog swimming seems like a good idea, but the months are getting cold since it's coming up on winter, can the dog handle cold water?


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery

*Re: Dog Info*

yes they can handle cold weather..just not retarded cold. When it is to cold go to petsmart or a petco and get a Chunk it and Chunket ball. Its like a long thing that lets u sling balls hecka far. Just find a big space to do it in. My dogs loooove chunk it balls. Theyre rubber and super bouncy. Also to keep him busy when he cant play, go buy a femur bone a hollow one (also at petsmart or petco) and fill it with peanut butter and cut up pieces of hot dogs and then freeze it. They go at it for hours. And I like Kirklands best. Go for it. It did awesome for my pitty boy I adopted. Also if you cant find kirklands for some reason get Exceed its almost the same thing. Here Kirklands is sold at Sams and Exceed is sold at Costco. And again(I just got b*****d at by a modorator or somthing like that) I dont think ur a moron or an idiot. Nor did I say u were one. Only if u did some stupid crap then u would be a tard.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

I just ask you keep the cursing, even **** to a minimum. And please stop saying retarded, it can really offend some people I still have to do my modly duties.


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery

*Re: Dog Info*

No prob. Im blunt haha I keep forgetting not everyone can handle it. Anyway that femur trick will save your life on a rainy day. Also get some bill jacks liver treats. Dogs go absolutly nuts for them(and theyre healthy too). And do get a clicker. He will catch on quick. Theres no point in raw hide...he will probably eat it in less than 5 min and it can also hurt him. Greenies are a no no,most commecial foods are a no no, wet food is a no no, toys with cotton nono(big mess for labs lol)


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

I bought some super chewers Kongs, the regular kong and the one shaped like a bone. They can be filled with treats. I also have some rubber balls, and some tennis balls and some big tug ropes.

I did not get any Rawhide or bones yet, as a gift when I go see the dog I figured I would bring him a nice healthy bone.


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery

*Re: Dog Info*

kongs are fun! The femur...more fun. Lol. U can get bones with the meat still on them..(waaay fun but messy) the hollow bones are better for their teeth..just maybe get once a month or 2 months. They have more interest in the bones. The bones just keep the attention better.


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: Dog Info*

FYI, Rawhide bones smell pretty bad, based on my experiences. They make the dogs' breathe smell awful, and if they are part chewed they make the room smell like it. Not pleasant. It might be different for you, but I just don't like them.


----------



## sonoma

*Re: Dog Info*

I would definitely switch off Iams. Kirklands is an okay food, though I prefer grain free myself. I think Costco is now selling a grain free formula called Nature’s Domain? that’s similar to Taste of the Wild. Check out this thread on Dogster: http://www.dogster.com/forums/Food_and_Nutrition/thread/518898

I think it will help you choose a good quality food. If you’re interested in raw feeding there are some really knowledgeable people in the Raw Food section of that site. 

Agility is so much fun! I’ve been training/competing with my 2 terriers for the past few years. If you need help finding a trainer, let me know! Many, many agility trainers use clickers btw, they are definitely effective and useful! 

A few books I’d recommend are: 

The Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson (My #1 pick for first time dog owners! Heck, for any dog owners!)
The Power of Positive Dog Training by Pat Miller
Don’t Shoot the Dog by Karen Pryor 
The Other End of the Leash by Patricia McConnell


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

The color of the dog doesn't determined the personality, its got more to do with the genes going into the dog. And not all labs are destructive, they are a smart breed and if you don't use that up then yeah they will be destructive! Its not all about excersize... its mental stimulation too. They do generally need space, do you have a fenced yard? If this pup has been just tied outside then I'll bet he will be very frustrated and all over the place when you go see him/first get him. So don't be put off if hes barking or jumping up you. A better assessment would be for you to leash him, take him for a jog (let him drain a bit of the bad energy) then spend some time with him and do your assessment. 

The nutritional needs of every dog are different. You would need his to take his age, weight, energy levels, body condition and work load into consideration. ALL dogs should be on an all raw diet... they are carnivores. Its got nothing to do with just performance dogs - I have a ten year old Maltese that sleeps all day and he eats all raw. But it is more costly to do so and he will eat quite a bit as hes a big dog. Beef, Chicken, Tripe, Salmon, Tuna, Crab, Prawns, Lamb, Duck, Rabbit, Moose and Deer are all great meats to feed - you can feed the whole animal (hoofs, necks, skin, eyes legs etc). Yep, just pick them up at the grocery store and feed them it all RAW - bones and everything. You can pick up liver, chicken hearts and organs at some grocery stores, or ask your butcher/local farmers to save you all their scraps for a low price. Avoid pork because its salty, but it can be an occasional treat. Avoid low quality fatty cuts, I always get human grade because they are much better value than the junk sold in pet stores. How much you will end up feeding him again depends on the dog. I would guess he would eat the equivalent of 1/2-3/4 of a chicken per day right now.. then 1 - 1 1/2 chickens per day as an adult. Don't forget about his veggies each day, canned are really great because they are soft. You can feed a very small amount of grains, but make sure its something good quality like barley. 

You should have a designated feeding schedule for sure, its a great way to bond with your dog as well. 

Grains in commercial dog food are low quality fillers. Most dogs DEVELOP allergies to it because its so poor quality and its been known to cause a lot of skin conditions. Dogs were made to eat meat, I'm sure its the same as someone trying to make a snake vegetarian. It also promotes obesity, I'd be willing to bet the majority of obese dogs are fed a crap kibble mix. And kibble won't clean your dogs teeth one bit, raw bones will but you can also go over them occasionally with a toothbrush.

Dog supplements are a waste of money. You can give him a cod liver oil capsules with each meal, for a coat and joint supplement. Or 1/2 tsp of seaweed powder + 1/2 tsp garlic powder. 

I personally don't use clickers, but I use the method behind it. Dogs respond best to positive reinforcement. I used to be a huge fan of Ceasor Millan... but his methods don't offer a permanent solution (read his books, several dogs he worked with were later euthanized because he didn't 'fix' them). Dogs are not trying to be alpha when they are misbehaving, they don't need to be 'put in their place' - this is refereed to as a shut down method and ultimately you will end up with a dog that just tries to avoid you. You basically want to set the dog up for success, use everyday situations as training opportunities and make it all seem like a game to him. That can be his 'job'... behaving. 

Exercise wise, take him for a jog in the morning. This will let him stretch his legs and kick start his metabolism. You also want the dog to build an appetite - don't feed him straight afterwards though. In the afternoon he'll want to go out again, maybe to a dog park or field where you can throw a chuck it for him - great excersize and also a game to him. Then he'll need at least one more walk/outing in the evening, maybe just a light jog around the neighborhood. The more the merrier though... and you want to try make them interesting and intense for him. You could get him a dog pack and get him to carry a little extra weight to drain more energy. (But obviously nothing too heavy, hes still a pup) 

I would invest in a trainer if you run into any issues and feel you need outside help. But its VERY costly... frankly over priced and you my find it hard to find a decent trainer that isn't going to waste your time. 

After the puppy shots, the dog should never need shots again. Do a little research on the subject, many breeders are choosing to raise their pups all natural with no shots at all. Its personal preference, but the yearly boosters are an old vets scam that became common practice.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*



ema-leigh said:


> The color of the dog doesn't determined the personality, its got more to do with the genes going into the dog. And not all labs are destructive, they are a smart breed and if you don't use that up then yeah they will be destructive! Its not all about excersize... its mental stimulation too. They do generally need space, do you have a fenced yard? If this pup has been just tied outside then I'll bet he will be very frustrated and all over the place when you go see him/first get him. So don't be put off if hes barking or jumping up you. A better assessment would be for you to leash him, take him for a jog (let him drain a bit of the bad energy) then spend some time with him and do your assessment.
> 
> The nutritional needs of every dog are different. You would need his to take his age, weight, energy levels, body condition and work load into consideration. ALL dogs should be on an all raw diet... they are carnivores. Its got nothing to do with just performance dogs - I have a ten year old Maltese that sleeps all day and he eats all raw. But it is more costly to do so and he will eat quite a bit as hes a big dog. Beef, Chicken, Tripe, Salmon, Tuna, Crab, Prawns, Lamb, Duck, Rabbit, Moose and Deer are all great meats to feed - you can feed the whole animal (hoofs, necks, skin, eyes legs etc). Yep, just pick them up at the grocery store and feed them it all RAW - bones and everything. You can pick up liver, chicken hearts and organs at some grocery stores, or ask your butcher/local farmers to save you all their scraps for a low price. Avoid pork because its salty, but it can be an occasional treat. Avoid low quality fatty cuts, I always get human grade because they are much better value than the junk sold in pet stores. How much you will end up feeding him again depends on the dog. I would guess he would eat the equivalent of 1/2-3/4 of a chicken per day right now.. then 1 - 1 1/2 chickens per day as an adult. Don't forget about his veggies each day, canned are really great because they are soft. You can feed a very small amount of grains, but make sure its something good quality like barley.
> 
> You should have a designated feeding schedule for sure, its a great way to bond with your dog as well.
> 
> Grains in commercial dog food are low quality fillers. Most dogs DEVELOP allergies to it because its so poor quality and its been known to cause a lot of skin conditions. Dogs were made to eat meat, I'm sure its the same as someone trying to make a snake vegetarian. It also promotes obesity, I'd be willing to bet the majority of obese dogs are fed a crap kibble mix. And kibble won't clean your dogs teeth one bit, raw bones will but you can also go over them occasionally with a toothbrush.
> 
> Dog supplements are a waste of money. You can give him a cod liver oil capsules with each meal, for a coat and joint supplement. Or 1/2 tsp of seaweed powder + 1/2 tsp garlic powder.
> 
> I personally don't use clickers, but I use the method behind it. Dogs respond best to positive reinforcement. I used to be a huge fan of Ceasor Millan... but his methods don't offer a permanent solution (read his books, several dogs he worked with were later euthanized because he didn't 'fix' them). Dogs are not trying to be alpha when they are misbehaving, they don't need to be 'put in their place' - this is refereed to as a shut down method and ultimately you will end up with a dog that just tries to avoid you. You basically want to set the dog up for success, use everyday situations as training opportunities and make it all seem like a game to him. That can be his 'job'... behaving.
> 
> Exercise wise, take him for a jog in the morning. This will let him stretch his legs and kick start his metabolism. You also want the dog to build an appetite - don't feed him straight afterwards though. In the afternoon he'll want to go out again, maybe to a dog park or field where you can throw a chuck it for him - great excersize and also a game to him. Then he'll need at least one more walk/outing in the evening, maybe just a light jog around the neighborhood. The more the merrier though... and you want to try make them interesting and intense for him. You could get him a dog pack and get him to carry a little extra weight to drain more energy. (But obviously nothing too heavy, hes still a pup)
> 
> I would invest in a trainer if you run into any issues and feel you need outside help. But its VERY costly... frankly over priced and you my find it hard to find a decent trainer that isn't going to waste your time.
> 
> After the puppy shots, the dog should never need shots again. Do a little research on the subject, many breeders are choosing to raise their pups all natural with no shots at all. Its personal preference, but the yearly boosters are an old vets scam that became common practice.


Wow thanks lol, that was very helpful.
I thought that about the lab colors, but was not sure. And I hate to steryeotype breeds as well, several people Told me off (not just here) for getting a lab, but they made the breed seem like a demon. I think calling all labs destructive menaces is like calling all pitbulls aggressive beasts. It's not fair, I know first hand several VERY well behaved labs, 2 of the living in apartments, and 1 of them being the persons first dog, and he is one of the most behaved large dogs I have seen around the apartments.
I am not saying all days are gonna be like that, or that this one is, I am just saying it's not fair to judge all dogs by the 'breed' stereotypes

As for Raw, I would like to feed raw, but it' not really practical for me.
I was up for a few hours last night doing alot of research on dog foods, and came to the conclusion that Innova Evo is the best and what I am gonna feed. Completely grain free and only real organic ingredients, no by products, dyes. 
I know everyone said that wetfood is a no no, but the ingredients in the canned Evo seem pretty sound. Nothing gross that I would not like to see in dog food, pretty much the same as wet food with the real meat/moisture.
Could it be used it combination with the kibble?

Here are the Ingredients in Innova Evo, 95% Chicken/Turky Canned Food
*Chicken, Turkey, Chicken Broth, Natural Flavors, Guar Gum, Seaweed Extract, Sea Salt, Vitamins/Minerals, Potassium Chloride, Sodium Phosphate, Inulin, Sunflower Oil, Sodium Ascorbate,Choline Chloride, Herring Oil, Beta Carotene*

*Moisture78.00%
Protein9.00%
Fat7.00%
Fiber1.00%*

And here is a link to the full food analysis on Dog Food Reviews http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=866&cat=11

And I got told that I can't feed Raw 50% of the time, and Kibble other 50% of the time.
As for the Kibbles Wellness Core also had grain free ingredients.
And both Innova Evo and Wellness Core have Reduced Fat options, is that something to consider? Since people mentioned that Labs can be prone to obesity?
After really researching dog nutrition I found out myself why some foods are bad.

OH And this is a big question. I notice that these High quality kibbles come in only 26-30 pound bags. How long will that last on average? Will it last about the same as 50 pounds of Iams? Because I heard that dogs need to eat less of a high quality because they are getting all the nutrition they need as opposed to crappy food where they eat and eat to fill the fact they are not getting enough of what they need.
So is it financially worth it? Because I am not gonna lie, $50+ for a bag of dog food is more then I was expecting, If it is gonna last me a decent amount of time (2-3 weeks?) I will be happier as opposed to knowing it last only a week.

My BF and I agreed on a designated feeding time  We are gonna work it out after getting the dog to determine whats best.

3-5 Nice long walks/Jogs sounds nice lol. That in combonation with the dog park, and weekly agility will hopfully keep the dog happy and stimulated.
We have plenty of stimulating toys already for the dog, and plan on doing training as soon as we get him.

OH He is getting fixed by our vet as well. If he is Hyper, jumpy and stuff will this help make training easier?
I am kinda glad he getting fixed now, because the Owner says is almost 2 and I read and was told that a Lab is a full adult lab at 2 years, and I feel like puppies should not be neutered to early. I have bad experience with animals fixed to young, we have a cat fixed at 8 weeks on the dot (by the shelter not us ) and he has several Psychological issues as well as a permanent kitten meow, which don't get me wrong is amazingly cute but not what he should have, he also very young developed a hernia :/

I am gonna check out some of the books recommended, and Look into Clicker training, as Ema said I may choose to use the method but not the clicker, but I am not opposed to anything at this point and just gonna see what works for me.

I will not be buying supplements thanks  I feel if he has a balanced diet he should not need them anyway.
OH and I always heard that if you give a dog a raw egg yoke it will make the coat shinier? Is this true?


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

Lol!!
I find it really funny that the Drs.Foster and Smith have list of forbidden dog foods and on the List is Raw Meat xD


----------



## sonoma

*Re: Dog Info*

I think you will be happy with EVO. I’ve been feeding the Red Meat formula for a couple years and my dogs do really well on it. As for canned food, I don’t think it’s a ‘no no.’ I do half canned (a rotation of Wellness/Natural Balance/EVO formulas) and half kibble with my dogs. As long as you watch the calories and provide healthy chews for his teeth, I don’t think it will be a problem. 

Wish I could say how long a 30 pound bag would last you. If you want to do a bit of math, here’s a calorie calculator: http://www.mycockerspaniel.com/mer.htm

You can figure out how much EVO he’d need a day vs. how much Iams. I know when my dogs were on a quality grain-inclusive food (California Natural, made by the same company as EVO) they needed 1 1/4 cups a day, and on EVO they need only need a 1/3 cup a day, so yeah, a pretty big difference.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

Well I think in some retrospect Labs have quite a bad stigma attached to them. They are the number one biters in the USA!! Movies, books and even some breeders make them out to be fantastic family pets... the kind of dog that will babysit your children from the night you bring the pup home - they leave out the part about them being super smart, athletic working dogs that need clear training. The breed standards do not call for the dog to be destructive.. therefore it is not their nature. The destruction is the product of bordem and under stimulation. Even if you walk your dog for 4 hours a day, the other 20 hes surrounded by four walls with not really that much to do and your likely making him experience the same things hes experienced a hundred times over with you. (Even a dog park can get boring after a year or two of attending the same one several days a week.) 
They are not prone to obesity so to speak, they are prone to owners who feed them poor quality diets and don't give them the excersize they need. When they are bored they are going to eat more, when your feeding them a poor diet they are going to eat more - as their bodies will crave the missing nutrients.

Evo is a great brand, but I'd still try give him raw here and there when you can and veggies of course. A good quality wet canned food is fine to feed on occasion.... its the low quality ones that have gravy full of sugars, flavors, dye and other additives. Raw egg is a fantastic supplement, I forgot to mention that in my previous post, many people feed them daily but I feed them every other day and I just crack a whole egg over meal. Shell and all  Cottage cheese is also a great occasional treat. When you first get the dog, you need to continue with his previous feeding schedule and choice of kibble and very slowly switch it to a schedule that suits you.

The neuter will defiantly mellow him out and make him more focused on 'his job at hand' instead of spreading his scent and doggy love lol. Labs are known to take longer to mentally mature, thats all thats meant by they are adults at two. I think when and even if you get your dogs fixed is a personal choice. I own both genders and they are all intact.


----------



## PandaBee

*Re: Dog Info*



ema-leigh said:


> After the puppy shots, the dog should never need shots again. Do a little research on the subject, many breeders are choosing to raise their pups all natural with no shots at all. Its personal preference, but the yearly boosters are an old vets scam that became common practice.


It's not an old scam for money. It's a practice that was based on the fact that nobody was really quite sure how long the vaccinations would last. There is some evidence that the vaccinations last longer than originally thought, but that doesn't mean they last the lifetime of the pet. The animal may still need a vaccination every so often.

I would say that before you decide not to get your dog booster shots, check with your local and state regulations. Many states require a yearly booster. Animals that are not up to date on shots could be confiscated and euthanized if any problems arise. Lord forbid, if your dog were to bite anybody and they reported it, in many states your animal will be quarantined for a minimum of ten days, and that's if he is up to date on his shots. And if the dog is not vaccinated? Euthanization. An animal that has not been vaccinated according to state regulations will need to be tested for any diseases that are transmissible to humans and the only effective test for rabies is taking a sample of brain matter, which can't be properly done if the animal is alive.


I know that some people think that boosters are a scam and a waste of money, but do your research before you decide against them. Think of the consequences to you or the animal, rather than your wallet. Talk to your vet and don't think of him as someone who is there to take your money. Always assume that your vet knows better than you do. They are, after all, educated in the proper medical care for animals. If you don't like or trust the vet, find one you do.

If your vet says that a yearly vaccination isn't necessary, then go with his advice. If he says it is, go with his advice. Like I said, he knows better than you do in most cases. Also, while many breeders know a lot about dogs and their breeds specifically (my own family, as I've said before, breeds English Springer Spaniels), they don't know everything, and most do not have the education and training of a vet.

One last thing (to tag onto the end of my rather long rant): I find it irresponsible to raise a puppy without any shots at all. That animal is being exposed to a number of diseases, such as parvo, canine distemper and rabies, all of which are likely to result in the death of the dog. I find any breeder who decides not to vaccinate their puppies against these diseases to be suspect and would never buy a puppy from that person, nor would I recommend them to anyone else.

*steps off soapbox*


----------



## PandaBee

*Re: Dog Info*

As for spaying and neutering, I would recommend that you shell out the cash for the procedure if you don't plan on breeding the animal. Not only does it help cut down on the number of dogs in shelters by preventing "Oops" litters, it provides health benefits for the animal. Spaying can help prevent uterine and breast cancer in females, and neutering can help prevent testicular cancer in males.

Also, they will be less prone to roaming and will behave better. Males will be less aggressive and won't spray, and females won't pee all over the place (as they will often do when in heat). What more could a pet owner ask for? 

Gunner, Max, and Madoc are neutered, and our older female, Dolly, is spayed. The only intact dogs in our household are Hunter and Sadie, our future breeding pair.


Also, congrats on the lab.  My uncle has owned two, Bailey and Suzie, for several years now (they are old ladies) and they are sweethearts. They do have some problems with people they are unfamiliar with, but they are loving with their family and are very protective of the children. Not the breed for me, but I can appreciate their appeal.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

Ugh, well unfortunate turn of events, the owner backed out last minute on the adoption.

We are reconsidering a larger breed, and considering a small breed.
Maybe a Chihuahua or a Mini Pincher or Italian Greyhound.


----------



## PandaBee

*Re: Dog Info*

might i also suggest looking at corgis or schnauzers?

I own a corgi, Max, and he is the love of my life. They really need a proper diet and plenty of exercise, as obesity is a common problem among the breed, and they definitely need a job. Our corgis like to be wrestled with, but they aren't very aggressive. max does have a snapping problem that developed before I got him, and we are working on it, with some success, but madoc is a true sweetie. Has never nipped.

My uncle and my mom's old boss both have mini schnauzers and they are the sweetest ladies. plenty of energy, but in a small package.

If you are looking at Chihuahua sized dogs, Yorkies are also excellent companions. My mother's family has owned several over the course of the last forty years and highly recommend them to anyone interested in small breeds.


Here: In my opinion, the best resource for researching different breeds, and the leading dog authority in the US. http://www.akc.org/breeds/index.cfm


----------



## Zhaneel

*Re: Dog Info*

If you're willing to go a bit bigger than Chihuahua, Cockapoos are a great breed. They have hair, not fur, so they don't shed at all, are "hypoallergenic", and are very intelligent. There isn't really a breed standard because it's just a Cocker Spaniel x Poodle cross, but you should easily be able to find a size that works for you. My dog is a Cockapoo - he's about 13 pounds and is a total sweet heart - super mellow unless you get him riled up with his favorite toy.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

Some Cockapoo's do shed, when the dog is a mix you can get either characteristics of both breeds.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

We have come to a decision that we want a small breed now like 2-15 pounds. No flat faced dogs and no poodles (not that I have anything against poodles but several people in my family have them I want something different)

And next year when my BF graduates Grad school and has a full time job and things are steady we will get s 2ed more active larger dog since everything in our life will be consistent it will be easier.

We are getting the smaller dog now because it will be easier for me to take with me when I go places like my parents house and the supplies like food and toys and crate are smaller, and cheaper. And it seems like Chihuahuas and dogs like it don't require as much exercise as labs and other dogs I was looking in to and can be okay with just walks and parks.

I like Yorkies, they don't have those super flat pushed in faces and they are small. I also like Mini Schnauzers and Keeshounds. I like Corgis but they seem like they need more exercise like a larger dog would.

Pomeranians and Pappions are cute but the only Poms and Paps I have met were insane nippy barky things.


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: Dog Info*

I've just been googling this, but here's dogs I've found that aren't rated mega high on the energy rating (and the list I found these pups on are "easiest trained ":

#17: http://www.allsmalldogbreeds.com/border-terrier.html

#38: http://www.allsmalldogbreeds.com/boston-terrier.html

#53: http://www.allsmalldogbreeds.com/english-toy-spaniel.html

Those are a few, and here's the site I got this on:
http://www.allsmalldogbreeds.com/small-dogs.html


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

Wow what a good site lol, I like the Border Terrier. I am gonna look at the site.


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: Dog Info*

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ;D ;D ;D ;D

http://www.allsmalldogbreeds.com/bolognese.html


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

LOL The heck?
It looks like a round puff with eyes xD


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: Dog Info*



Kiko said:


> LOL The heck?
> It looks like a round puff with eyes xD


I know! And then there is the name


----------



## sonoma

*Re: Dog Info*

Bummer. Sorry things didn’t work out with the lab. 

Do a lot of research before deciding on anything from the terrier group. They may be small but they were bred to work, they are high drive, high energy dogs. They are trainable and intelligent, but not necessarily very biddable. 

Italian Greyhounds are nice dogs with a softer temperament.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

We are leaning away from terriers anyway.

I love Italian Greyhounds but they seem so fragile :/


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

I am trying to organize my references for the adoption since we are defiantly getting from a rescue.
I am so happy, since I sometimes help with the adoption process with Mainly Rat Rescue,since I know her, the women who is in charge is gonna be one of my references 
What better reference then someone from another rescue.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

Okay we are adopting at the end of the month.

We have the rescue we are adopting from, and have narrowed it down to 3 dogs.

An overweight 8 year old Basset hound/yellow lab mix who is good with cats and all small animals. But needs some serious diet changes (hello Evo weight control food xD)

A pure bred 2 year old Chihuahua male also good with animals

a 4 year old Dachshund/Chihuahua mix about 11 pounds and good with kids and animals.


We are both Leaning torwds the Purebred Chihuahua because we are looking for a smaller dog but we will find out once me meet the dogs.

Since it did not work out with me getting a larger dog like I originally wanted, my BF promised me next year when he has his full time job and I live with him full time and money, time, space and just live in general is stable and consistent , I can get a larger breed puppy from a breeder.


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: Dog Info*

Congrats on the dog!


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

Thanks 
I Can't wait.
We have all the vet stuff, and little details set up.
We have the food and water bowls in place, and everything except collars/leashes and toys because we want to make sure we get the right sized stuff for the dog.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

Don't get a hound mix, these are big time working dogs! They follow their nose and are quite a bit different to other breeds. Although being a mix, it could be more like the lab.

Chihuahua's are awesome, but again they are not for everyone. Breed wise the chihuahua mix sounds best for you, but you won't know till you meet them! If you know your going to get another dog for sure next year, plan ahead. I'm not sure how tiny the chihuahua will be, but my purebred boy will be less than 4lbs full grown and he is tiny!! Hes good with big dogs but you have to be careful as they tend to trample him accidentally.

Thats really exciting, I can't wait to hear who you decide and see pics! Who ever it is, they are gonna be spoiled!


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

We definitely want a dog GOOD with other dogs, and are even willing to arrange professional help in the future if needed.
The Hound mix is an old, chunk of a dog, who according to the rescue is pretty lazy and very layed back.
Either way we are very much leaning towards the Chi boy. He is the right size, age, and activity level for us at this exact point in time.

In the future we hope adopt a large high energy dog, possibly a German Shepherd dog, a rottweiler, or perhaps a Golden or Lab.
But that is a year or more in the future, I only wanna focus on the dog we are rescuing now 

Can you tell me a bit of details about Chihuahuas?


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

We went to the rescue and met the small dogs, all the big dogs were at another location.

We ended up loving the Chihuahua/Dachsund Mix she is 5-6 years old, looks to be like 20-25 pounds.
They when we asked about her that she is a bit iffy and does not like everyone and most people who come in she does not take to, but when they took her out she jumped into my lap gave kisses and was very playful, and did the same to my BF.

We wanted to make sure she was the dog for us, so we took her for a long walk with one of the staff and they let us walk her, and arranged to have her brought to our apartment to see how she gets along with us in our home. I also am now a volunteer there so I can see her and play with her many times before taking her home permanently.
It all seems good, and if in a week when she is taken to the apartment and does well she will be hours on the 18th! I got my BF to say we can adopt sooner because he really liked the dog, and I really wanted it sooner.

We have almost everything ready, a large crate we just ordered (and got it for almost $50 cheaper then advertised woot lol).
Plenty of toys, big dog bed, brush, bowls, treats, ect.
Only thing we need is the dog!


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

How exciting! I bet shes a cutie!! Chihuahua's tend to bond to just a small number of people, so I think outside of a kennel situation without strangers coming and going constantly.. she'll be a totally different dog. I've never owned a Dachshund but I do know they are fabulous dogs and super super cute. I have a purebred chi and two chi/maltese mixes currently and they are all charismatic sweet little things, so I can only imagine this girl bringing you just as much happiness.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

She was very playful, It was clear that she was easily distracted and LOVED the staff that cared for her and was pretty attached so the women had to walk behind me while I walked her so she was only focussing on me.
Once she realized I was in charge and kind to her she walked very well on the leash. 

And what many people thought was 'nipping' Was really just playful mouthing not meant to hurt. I think with a little training she could be a perfect dog. 
The application has already been submitted and we are just waiting on the home check


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

Whee! The dog loved my BFs brother, and on Monday they are coming to do the home check and then we will adopt her!


----------



## SimplySomeone

*Re: Dog Info*

I'm excited for you ^-^ sorry you couldn't get a larger dog but Chi's are great (my parents have a 13 year old and she is the boss of their 2 year old pit)

Can't wait to see pictures! and congrats,
SS


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

For anyone interested here is a photo of the dog I am adopting.
Her name is Sassy but I am considering changing it (she was a stray so this was not always her name anyway)


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

Shes adorable, she almost looks like she could be a pb chihuahua


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

Can someone give me a little advice.

She is a small dog, so I am terrified of harming her throat while walking her with a collar and the harness makes her wanna leash pull really badly.

Has anyone ever used a Martindale Collar? Are they safer?

She also has an issue with Crate aggression, can this be trained out of her? She will not use it often anyway but I don't want her to be horrified of using it.

And I hate to get back on the topic of nutrition but I need some final advice on food.

I have narrowed down my choices of what to feed her to several options.

1. Wellness Core 

2. Wellness Small Breed (it was recommended by another Chi owner, and it seems good but has less protein then Core and is not Grain free but still quality ingredients)
3.Innova 

I am also able to obtain Orijen, Evo, Solid Gold, Canidae, Merrick, California, Taste of the Wild, Instinct, Go, and Halo, Blue Buffalo, Blue Wilderness.

Do the flavors make a difference? Like the Evo Red Meat as opposed to Wellness Core Ocean Fish?


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

A Martindale Collar won't be any less gentle on her throat than a regular collar would. The only time you may hurt the dog is if you are heavy handed. If she pulls and you are wanting a training collar, I highly recommend halti head collars - they work fantastic. 

Crate aggression can defiantly be trained out of her, after shes settled in, take the top section of the crate off so its just the floor and let her investigate. If she sniffs it, reward with a treat. If she touches it, reward with a treat. Slowly make her have more and more contact with it, until you can get her to walk and sit on it for a treat. Then put the top back on the crate, and do the same. If shes really nervous about it, get her to stand on top of it etc first for a treat. She associates it with being confined or kenneled, once she starts associating it with food she will love it. You can even feed her her meals off of it, or while shes inside of it. 

Brands of food that are targeted for certain breeds/sizes are useless. Also if it contains grains that should really tell you, its not a good quality. Taste of the wild is fantastic, as well as Blue Buffalo..... I've heard of some dogs not being able to handle Orijen.. so with a small dog I wouldn't choose that feed. Out of your three options.... Innova.

Flavors don't make much of a difference... more so a variety, but always read the ingredients/nutritional info.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

I ended up buying Innova-Evo for small breeds which is exactly the Same as large breed Innova-Evo just smaller kibble size the large kibbles was like grapes xD
I seemed to have the best combination of quality and availability.

As for the collar I think I am just going to use the harness and the collar together like the rescue showed me it seemed to be effective.

I will try the crate training method I bought a crate large enough that I can fit her bed, bowls and a toy or 2 in there with her and she has room to turn, and take a few steps, I think she is s afraid because in a shelter/rescue they have to be in it so often it's not really an option, so it's not a safe zone for them just a place they have to be :/

And I know she has a slight bite reflex when you touch her tail or back when she can't see you, I know my boyfriend had a trainer help him with his last dog to train that out of his Saint bernard so I assume I can do it with this dog to.


----------



## sonoma

*Re: Dog Info*

Aww! What a cute pup! I kinda like the name Sassy. 

Try an Easy Walk or a Sensation harness. The leash clips at the front which makes it difficult for the dog to pull. Used in conjunction with training they’re really effective (I use an Easy Walk with my younger dog.) Martingale collars are nice if your dog slips their collar easily.


----------



## toby

*Re: Dog Info*

shes gorgeous.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

:'( Well the adoption did not work out, the rescue did not MAKE SURE that she was good with cats and turned out to be super aggressive to cats and just would not work in our home.
So the search has resumed!


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

I'm sorry to hear it didn't work out. Poor dog :-\ I wouldn't go back to that rescue again.... Good luck with your search.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

We are heading over to the ASPCA next Friday. They have tons of dogs and puppies, and they will let us take one home the day we are approved to adopt.
So for the sake of sanity because all these rescues as much as I respect and appreciate what they do....they are making it like pulling teeth to find the right dog.

So to the ASPCA we go! And on the off chance they have nothing for us we will head to the Municipal shelters.
I am excited because I may get a puppy.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

You could also check out unclaimed pound dogs.... the majority of those are euthanized because no one knows they are there :-\

I have terrible experiences with the ASPCA... I tried to adopt a puppy once, filled out the form, played with her, even paid the adoption fee! Then we saw a woman walking out with our puppy!! Apparently she had already reserved her a few days previously. We were obviously pretty bummed out, so just got our adoption fee back and left. 4 months later we were back, trying again and the puppy we wanted was back only older now! She was bought back the very next day and they didn't even both to notify us!! Out of principle I just couldn't adopt from them, but we ended up finding the perfect dog online!! <3


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

The ASPCA here in NYC is pretty huge, I have never been there or had any sort of experience So i guess I can't be a judge.
If they pulled that S**t on me I would say listen thats my puppy I payed for it it's mine. And if there were issues? I would never go there again.
Thats how I felt at the rescue, when at the last minute they said she was awful with cats.

We actually went to a VERY nice Shelter/Rescue near me called Little Shelter, they were so helpful and helped me find an adorable and super sweet Chi. I am going back today with my BF to see if he is the one.
If this does not work out, we are heading to the ASPCA, or the Pound to rescue a dog there.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

Crossing my fingers!!!!
Everyone hope for me that this dog works out, they are calling to today to tell us if we can have him or not. If we can they are bringing him either tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

Let us know how it goes... hopefully this little one fits the bill nicely. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

YAY!
They just did the home check, and we passed fine. And at 11am tomorrow I am going to the shelter to pick him up and pay the adoption fee.
I am SO excited! I will be posting pics ASAP.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Dog Info*

I can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Dog Info*

I got my dog!
I got him yesterday, and spend the day with him. I will be posting pics ASAP.

He is a 100% Lapdog. Wherever I go he follows, and when I sit down he hops in my lap, curls up and snoozes until I go somewhere else. 
I am getting a professional trainer to teach him basic Obedience as he does not know a thing. I think it's a good thing, it gives me a chance to bond with him while training him. He is housebroken and crate trained already so thats a big plus. He never jumps up on people and I have yet to hear him bark. Even at other dogs, and he pays NO attention to the cat.

I am phasing him out of the Science Diet the rescue had him on, into the Evo I will be feeding and he luckily is not showing not to be a picky eater. But I have only had him a day so I will see.

He is a purebred 5 year old 12 pound Chihuahua, and is proving to be everything my boyfriend and I wanted in a dog, once he learns obedience he will be a perfect dog for us lol.

Although we do have 1 issue thats needs to be dealt with, that we will work on with the trainer. He has a pretty bad case of separation anxiety, My boyfriend left the apartment to get something and I went into the bathroom. when he thought we left, he ran to door hysterical and tore up the rim that goes under the door trying to escape.


----------



## Kiko

This is the best pic I have of him as of now. It's from the shelter, I gotta get some of my own in my apartment.


----------



## ema-leigh

Haha, hes lovely!!


----------



## Zhaneel

So cute! ;D I'm glad to see everything finally worked out for you!


----------



## blenderpie

If that's a chihuahua, then I must be a mongoose!

Identifying dog breeds since I was little little (my dad used to quiz me and it was an awesome way to bond) and I've worked at an animal hospital for four years. That dog, my dear, is a Miniture Pincher.

That being said, congrats! They're fabulous dogs. I'm glad that you finally decided on a rescue (I skimmed this whole post today) and you seem like the kind of pet owner I wish that everyone was. Dogs are my passion in life, I work with them, I own them, and I love them.

And I stand by that, as I'm sure you found out, that our animals find us. Out of all of the breeds you looked at, you ended up with something completely different and he'll become the love of your life (if he hasn't already).

Keep us updated with photos!


----------



## Kiko

He is defiantly a Chi, there is no way in a million years he a mini pin :/

I can see how he may look like that though. It's the color. If you saw him in person you would agree.

Thanks for the complement though lol. I do love him dearly already, I am getting some professional training next week to help with all his issues and to bond better with him.

When he sees the Vet tomorrow I will make sure the vet tells me what his breed is.
If he turns out to be a Mini Pin I will defiantly let you know xD

He has the Chihuahua little black drop eyes,big ears that do not stand pointed like a pinser, pig like snort when he is all excited (i think his past owner damaged his little trachea with the leash, his tail is not docked, and he has slightly bowed front legs.
All Chihuahua traits.

This is a link to a dog that looks JUST like him,
http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/pets4homes/home.nsf/478AE3AB191E7D03802577D3004F7D51/$file/small_Black-And-Tan-Chihuahua-Boy-9502.jpg

_*EDIT*_
Although! I am curious to see if he is maybe a Chihuahua Mini Pin MIX, cause I looked up some pics and some of them look like him.
I will be sure to ask my vet tomorrow.


----------



## Shiver

Our Chihuahua who recently passed away had a face like that, our friend who bred them called them doe (or deer?) faced. So cute, though! Congrats!


----------



## Kiko

Finally! Some pics of him in my apartment heh.

He saw the vet, she said Definitely Chihuahua. And he is smaller then I first thought. He is only 11 pounds


----------



## blenderpie

haha I see now.I'm so embarrassed! I do believe that it was the angle (I know, excuses, excuses) but the way the first picture was with his ears back made it hard to tell, especially cause it made it impossible to see the infamous chihuahua eyes. 

What a cutie!


----------



## Kiko

It's okay heh. The pic was his old shelter pic, these new pics do him a better justice 
He is such a great dog.


----------

